# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Hidroabsorbentes

## Jose Manuel Saavedra

Estimados Amigos, 
la presente es para comunicarles que la empresa CONSORCIO LIPESOL, comercializa hidroabsorbentes de la marca Lipesa. Contamos con amplia experiencia en los mercados colombiano, venezolano,ecuatoriano y brasilero.
Cualquier consulta no duden en comunicarse conmigo.
Atte 
JOSE SAAVEDRA saavedraj@lipesa.com.ve jsaavedra@lipesol.com.pe  :Smile:

----------

